# Mini-Raton USB Targus, no hace nada

## elchicosinhada

Pues con mi maleta para el portátil me venia un mini-ratón usb de la marca Targus. El ratón en windoze trabaja bien, pero en gentoo, aunque aparece en /dev/input un nuevo mouse (mouse1) y dos events (6 y 7) no hace nada, ni haciendole un cat a mouse1 o a alguno de los events. Tampoco al mice, que si funciona con otros ratones usb o el touchpad.

Dmesg:

```
usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: mouse USB mouse with wheel as /class/input/input16

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [mouse USB mouse with wheel] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1

input: mouse USB mouse with wheel as /class/input/input17

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [mouse USB mouse with wheel] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1

```

El ratón es simple, 2 botones y la rueda, así que no entiendo muy bien la incompatibilidad.

Lo que me estraña es que al conectarlo también sale lo de keyboard en vez de lo de ratón solo.

```
link@Hyrule /dev/input $ ls

by-id    event0  event2  event4  event6  mice    mouse1

by-path  event1  event3  event5  event7  mouse0  uinput

```

----------

## ZaPa

Hola elchicosinhada.

¿Has activado la opcion de USB Human en el kernel?

Creo recordar que estaba en HID Devices.

Saludos.

----------

## elchicosinhada

Si, está activada. Me funcionan otros ratones usb, solo me falla ese.

----------

## artic

Hola ,

Fíjate en el nombre que udev da el dispositivo, ya que aveces lo crea con otro nombre que no tiene enlace simbólico y al cargar xorg no lo activa.

Para verificar si funciona prueba a hacer un 

```
cat /dev/id del dispositivo
```

 y al moverlo te dará salidas en la consola   :Wink: 

Un saludo

----------

## elchicosinhada

Como veo el ID del dispositivo mediante udev? Lo que me sale en el dmesg?

----------

## ZaPa

Haciendo un simple lsusb, puedes ver la ID del dispositivo usb, no es cierto?

Saludos.

----------

## elchicosinhada

```
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 05b8:3091 Agiler, Inc.

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:0896 Logitech, Inc.

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

A donde hago cat ahora?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *elchicosinhada wrote:*   

> Como veo el ID del dispositivo mediante udev? Lo que me sale en el dmesg?

 

 */etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules wrote:*   

> # input devices
> 
> KERNEL=="mice",         NAME="input/%k", MODE="0644"
> 
> KERNEL=="mouse*",       NAME="input/%k", MODE="0644"
> ...

 

Salud!

----------

## elchicosinhada

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *elchicosinhada wrote:*   Como veo el ID del dispositivo mediante udev? Lo que me sale en el dmesg? 
> 
>  */etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules wrote:*   # input devices
> 
> KERNEL=="mice",         NAME="input/%k", MODE="0644"
> ...

 

Ya tenia esas reglas

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo.

No estoy muy seguro como era para hacerle un cat al id del dispositivo, te pongo varios casos para que pruebes aver:

```

cat /dev/3091  

```

si Agiler es el raton en cuestion

```

cat /dev/0896 

```

si logitech es el raton en cuestión.

Si asi no funciona,prueba a hacer:

```

cat /dev/05b8 o cat /dev/046d

```

Y si no, prueba tecleando: 

```

cat /dev/05b83021

```

```

/dev/046d0896

```

o con los 2 puntos enmedio:

```

/dev/05b8:3021 

```

```

/dev/046d:0896 

```

Los 2 puntos convertidos en guiones

```

/dev/05b8-3021 

```

```

 /dev/046d-0896

```

Saludos.

----------

## elchicosinhada

Gracias, pero en todos me dice que no existe el fichero.

En /dev/input/by-id me aparecen 

```
Hyrule by-id # ls

usb-mouse_USB_mouse_with_wheel-event-kbd    usb-mouse_USB_mouse_with_wheel-mouse

usb-mouse_USB_mouse_with_wheel-event-mouse

```

Pero indistintamente de donde haga el cat, no me aparece nada.

En /dev/input/by-path

```
Hyrule by-path # ls

pci-0000:00:1d.2-usb-0:1:1.0-event-mouse  platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd

pci-0000:00:1d.2-usb-0:1:1.0-mouse        platform-i8042-serio-4-event-mouse

pci-0000:00:1d.2-usb-0:1:1.1-event-kbd    platform-i8042-serio-4-mouse

```

Los que empiezan por plataform son del portatil (el touchpad y el teclado) y al hacerle el cat responden correctamente, los pci, que aparecen al conectar el ratón, no muestran nada al igual que las otras veces.

[/quote]

----------

